# COA for EEA2 and proof of address



## EFAnne (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi All,

Per my examination of the EE2 requirements, it looks like proof of address is required. This is a little difficult for us, as we will be staying in short term accommodation for the month of Dec and a bit into January, and we won't have a rental contract or bill until early/mid Jan. 

Since my EEA family permit expires the first week of Feb, I am eager to send out my EEA2 application. I am wondering if I send out my EEA2 with all necessary documents and with the address of our short term place (but no proof) will I still receive a COA? Does the COA simply mean 'we got your application" or does it mean "your application has been approved" but the actual fabrication of the residence card takes a few additional months? Then, I will send the rental contract as soon as we have it, but at least I will have a COA.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


EFAnne said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Per my examination of the EE2 requirements, it looks like proof of address is required. This is a little difficult for us, as we will be staying in short term accommodation for the month of Dec and a bit into January, and we won't have a rental contract or bill until early/mid Jan.
> 
> Since my EEA family permit expires the first week of Feb, I am eager to send out my EEA2 application. I am wondering if I send out my EEA2 with all necessary documents and with the address of our short term place (but no proof) will I still receive a COA? Does the COA simply mean 'we got your application" or does it mean "your application has been approved" but the actual fabrication of the residence card takes a few additional months? Then, I will send the rental contract as soon as we have it, but at least I will have a COA.


Proof of address if not required. What's more important is to prove with documentary evidence your EU spouse is exercising treaty rights. The "downside" of using your temporary address, is that your documents might end up in the wrong place.

COA stands for: Certificate of Application. It means, we got your application, but hasn't been dealt with. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## EFAnne (Oct 13, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Proof of address if not required. What's more important is to prove with documentary evidence your EU spouse is exercising treaty rights. The "downside" of using your temporary address, is that your documents might end up in the wrong place.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jrge, 

Am I misunderstanding the EEA2 application? On page 19, under required documents, they mention the following "As evidence of current residence in the UK by you and your family members:
Proof of residence: this can include tenancy agreements, utility bills and bank statements. For children this could include letters from their school."

This is the form I am using: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/eea/eea21.pdf


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


EFAnne said:


> Thanks Jrge,
> 
> Am I misunderstanding the EEA2 application? On page 19, under required documents, they mention the following "As evidence of current residence in the UK by you and your family members:
> Proof of residence: this can include tenancy agreements, utility bills and bank statements. For children this could include letters from their school."
> ...


No, you are not misunderstanding the application. 

However, I lodged an application on which the applicants are living "rent free" at the EU National relative's house. The cousin wrote a letter indicating they were living at his house. 

Do you have a friend that might be of any help?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## EFAnne (Oct 13, 2012)

Unfortunately, we don't have any family or friends in the UK. That would have made things so much easier, but we are lone rangers. 

The only thing I can think of is I can write a letter explaining that we are renting a room short term while we are looking for an apartment, although I am not sure how this will go over.

Also, I plan to make an appointment for my NIN as soon as I arrive, and they supposedly send me an application in the mail- maybe I could use this as proof of address. Also, I will try my hardest to set up a bank account (although from what I have read, with a EEA permit with just two months left, this will be quite a challenge, not to mention no proof of address). So I may have some documentation mailed from the bank.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


EFAnne said:


> Unfortunately, we don't have any family or friends in the UK. That would have made things so much easier, but we are lone rangers.


Being and Immigrant/Expat is not easy.



EFAnne said:


> The only thing I can think of is I can write a letter explaining that we are renting a room short term while we are looking for an apartment, although I am not sure how this will go over.


The only "problem" I see, is that your COA + documents are going to end up MIA.(Missing in Action)



EFAnne said:


> Also, I plan to make an appointment for my NIN *as soon as I arrive*, and they supposedly send me an application in the mail- maybe I could use this as proof of address. Also, I will try my hardest to set up a bank account (although from what I have read, with a EEA permit with just two months left, this will be quite a challenge, not to mention no proof of address). So I may have some documentation mailed from the bank.


Hold it! Aren't you in the UK at the moment? If so, why don't you re-apply for another EEA-Family Permit (wherever you might be) to "extend" your stay. By knowing you already, it will give you a much needed piece of mind.

Furthermore, I don't see the need to prove residence, but again, if it will give you a piece of mind then you could send the request of supporting documents for your NINo. It will have your name on the upper left corner and, your address right beneath it.

Opening a bank account in the UK, is more difficult than winning the power ball in the US.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## EFAnne (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi, 

We have been going back and forth from London to Paris, this weekend I am back in Paris. We were in London for much of the month of November. My husband needed to do an identity check for his UK GP license and registration, and I went on a interview for a job which I didn't end up getting. I have been offered a few locum jobs since, which I am currently debating on. We have come back to Paris for a few reasons, namely we still have an apt. here and a dog, so it makes financial sense to stay here until I accept a job. 

I know it's obvious that I am pretty anxious about this move, and this forum has been how I am venting my anxiety (your feedback has been a big help, btw). We have been planning this move for almost 2 years, and despite my being a little OCD about planning everything, we have had more than a few curveballs thrown our way. 

Namely, my husband recently found out that despite having completed GP licensure and registration in the UK, since he was not UK-trained (he trained and worked in France), it is 'recommended' that he take a 6 month induction course where he does clinical work under supervision and is paid very little. This is not a requirement, but has become one in it's application, as London clinics we have contacted won't hire without this. This is relatively new concept, and he even went on a interview before we figured this all out. 

So, previously I had planned on my husband obtaining work, and then I would apply to EEA2 with pretty clear proof that he was exercising treaty rights. Now, he has applied to sit the induction course exams in March (next available date), and his supervised clinical placement would follow. So he would fall under "jobseeker undertaking vocational training", but it may be a while before we get good documentation to support this. (The first item we will receive is a certificate stating that his application has been received, we mailed it this week). He needs to study full-time for the exams, as placement can be competitive and financial grants can depend on performance (hence a part-time job is not possible). 

I am debating between the following actions:
1. Accepting a locum position ASAP, going back to London with my husband, and applying for EEA2 with as much documentation as we can provide (we have a letter from his former employer stating that his separation was voluntary, and emails from various UK organizations explaining the need ("strong recommendation") for the UK induction program, plus his GP registration docs). In this situation, I would hope to receive my COA that indicates working rights by early Feb. Worst case scenario, I could go back to Paris and reapply for the EEA family permit. 

2. Refuse the offer I am considering to stay in Paris over December and renew my EEA family permit. Re-start the job search in Jan with a handy-dandy new eea family permit.

I guess I am wondering if I am letting my anxiety get the best of me be by wanting a 2nd EEA family permit to fall back on. I am really eager to get to work as soon as possible, and I know that the possibility to get another family permit will still be there in Feb. 

I am also a little concerned about the bank account- I will have a job offer but not the 6 months visa, my husband will have the immigration status but not the job offer. We make a sad team 

I could always ask the compliance officer for the agency I am considering working for what she recommends, and how problematic it would be if I find myself post-expiration date of the family permit and sans COA. 

Thanks for being such a great resource, I have found this forum so reassuring. I like to be in control (can you tell?), and there are so many things I cannot control in this process, I feel like information is the only thing I can arm myself with. It's scary to not be in full control of your right to work and live. 

Anne


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Anne,

What I'm finding difficult in this easy situation, is the fact that your husband works in a very regulated field. Moreover, because you are a very organized person I feel you have let all this take the most out of you. I'm afraid you need to re-evaluate your plans to move to the UK until you both get your ducks in a row.

There are however, two other options of applying:

1) Whilst he's an student, but you will have to buy Comprehensive Sickness Insurance (CSI). I've heard you can buy it for only £50 pcm.
2) Self-sufficient, still CSI is required.

I will continue to be here to answer any queries in regards of the Freedom of Movement.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## DanielD1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hiya Anne, Daniel from the French board popping in!

When we were moving to France, we specifically opened an account in the UK with HSBC for the sole fact that they would help us open our French account without proof of address in France. It was relatively painless, though we had to present a few firm documents such as proof of address in the UK and two forms of ID's each. And because I"m American, we had to both sign some IRS forms for some reason that's still unclear to me. But the fact that we were able to set it up remotely, get our French debit cards sent to our UK address and transfer money back and forth for only 5 pounds made it WELL worth the effort. 
I'm not sure how the process works for opening an account in the UK through France, but I certainly don't think it could be much different. 

Like JRGE said, step back and see where you can best sort things out. If you can't move to the UK just yet, it makes more sense to keep earning money where you can: France. Since it doesn't cost anything to apply for the EEA Family Permit, you're not losing anything if you have to reapply. 

Last but not least: remember to breathe!


----------



## Daisy Nguyen (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I also find this proof of address requirement very confusing. As per the new EEA2 from since July that I've filled, they didnt specify that proof of address will be needed under any section; however in the checklist there were tenancy agreement/utility bills... My situation is pretty much the same as Anne. I wonder how you've dealt with it. We have just moved back to London last month and in the mean time we are renting this room with all bills included. Since I've lived in UK before, I still have my bank account and it was easy for me to change the address to where I am currently living but my husband has his bank account closed before he left for Vietnam with me. Now they wont let him open a new bank account without a proof of address/utility bills, which we dont have any.

So for my proof of address, I have one bank statement to support (How many/ how long before do they require bank statement to be/ Or is just one enough?)

As Animo mentioned above, we can have a letter from family member stating that we are living in their house as proof of address (?). Is it ok if my flatmate writes us this confirmation letter (he only sublets this room to us but the landlord is now permanently living in Spain). And in that case, what need to be stated in this letter? This flatmate is an old colleague of my husband so we are living here with no contract at all, so we wont have any contract to support our documents at all. I've called the helpline number like a zillion times but it seems like they have one or two advisors to answer phone call from all over the country so it never come my turn >"<

Daisy


----------

